
Ask HN: Creating my own USB-C hub? - zackify
I&#x27;ve never done any hardware stuff before. Been a software developer for years now. I see all of these neat thunderbolt &#x2F; usb-c devices that will have many ports all through the one cable. I can&#x27;t find anything online about this.<p>How would I go about creating my own thunderbolt &#x2F; usb c hub?
======
davismwfl
Creating a safe & reliable USB hub actually is quite a bit of engineering if
you have never done it before. It isn't as simple as just splitting the wires
into multiple outlets.

If you are wanting to learn I could see it as a fun project but it will cost
you many times what it would just to buy one from Amazon.

